
What The Fuck Should I Name My Startup? - traviso
http://whatthefuckshouldinamemystartup.com/
======
marcinj
This is great! It's like a box of chocolates. Cool idea Travis.

Want to collaborate on the "Battle of Startup Domains" idea?

------
makmanalp
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2455116>

------
veyron
Are you sure that namecheap.com doesnt automagically register the domain and
then try to charge you a higher rate?

~~~
traviso
I know that Network Solutions does that, but I don't think namecheap.com does
that. I hit one domain a few times while testing and it was always available.

------
vyrotek
Apparently people are buying them. Within the last 10 minutes 2 that I was
looking at were snagged. :)

~~~
traviso
That's awesome! I'm going to work on a script that will scrub the array of
domains that are already registered. That way, you should always be able to
generate an available domain.

